# Breeder feedback



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi! I'm close to putting a deposit down for a puppy with a breeder in San Diego called CA Dreamin Havanese. Has anyone had experience with this breeder? I'd appreciate any feedback. I believe her mother breeds Havanese in the NY region called Misty Hills. Thanks!


----------



## Haviboymom (Oct 15, 2021)

EllenO said:


> Hi! I'm close to putting a deposit down for a puppy with a breeder in San Diego called CA Dreamin Havanese. Has anyone had experience with this breeder? I'd appreciate any feedback. I believe her mother breeds Havanese in the NY region called Misty Hills. Thanks!


----------



## Haviboymom (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi, did you end up moving forward with this breeder? I’m looking for another Hav and came across their website. I can’t find anything on them.


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

Haviboymom said:


> Hi, did you end up moving forward with this breeder? I’m looking for another Hav and came across their website. I can’t find anything on them.


Hi, 
We haven't yet. You’re right... There isn't a lot of info out there. I’ll let you know if we decide to. Good luck on your search!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I don’t know anything about this breeder, but can share a couple things that stood out as questions based on a look at their website. Hopefully I’m getting this mostly right— mostly stuff I’ve learned from this forum, though many are really experts here!

They don’t tell you anything about the parents, other than claiming ‘champion lines.’ Not all reputable breeders show their dogs, but saying that there are champions at some point in their lineage doesn’t really say much, and because of that I feel like it’s a bit of a misleading statement. I also think it’s strange that they don’t have any information about the parents— names, ages, pictures. You can’t even tell how many dogs they have. 
They say they do health testing which is good, and reference OFA, which is also good, but you need to find out whether the parents’ results are registered with OFA. They should be assigned CHIC numbers if they have passed all the required tests, and those results should be publicly available on the OFA website.
Having recently done a puppy search, I can tell you that reputable breeders have waitlists of 6-12 months (or more!) currently. I would recommend contacting the Havanese Club of Southern CA to see. You could also try nearby states bc CA can be tough! We ended up getting our puppy from Oregon, and I believe there are also some well regarded breeders in AZ. Local Havanese Clubs are usually a good starting place, as can gooddog.com (not the end all be all, but they do have a bit more standardized info about breeders on there, like what their health testing is, etc).

Good luck!


----------



## Haviboymom (Oct 15, 2021)

I reached out to Lisa from Ohana Havanese. She gave me names of a few reputable breeders. Lisa has a long wait list. Mary from Amor Havanese has a couple litters due soon. I’ve reached out to her, and she added me to her list. Hopefully we’ll get our second Havanese from her.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I can verify that both Ohana Havanese and Amor Havanese are very reputable breeders.

I know Lisa at Ohana very well. Even though she has a long wait list, she doesn't go down her list in succession to choose the lucky winners of her pups. She matches up her pups personality (she does temperament test her pups before choosing a family) with the family lifestyle of those on her wait list. This means that just because you are the most recent addition to her list does not mean you won't get a pup from her next litter, it just depends. Lisa is a very busy person and she doesn't have time to be pestered by prospective families. However she does like to receive a complete and thorough background of a prospective owner in your application. Another good way to impress Lisa is come to a HCSC Havanese meet up, where Lisa is president of the group. In fact, there is a HCSC meet up on October 23 in Anaheim where you can meet Lisa, a couple of her dogs, and a lot of other Havanese owners - Ricky Ricardo and I will be there! How bad do you want a top quality Havanese pup?


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

LWalks said:


> I don’t know anything about this breeder, but can share a couple things that stood out as questions based on a look at their website. Hopefully I’m getting this mostly right— mostly stuff I’ve learned from this forum, though many are really experts here!
> 
> They don’t tell you anything about the parents, other than claiming ‘champion lines.’ Not all reputable breeders show their dogs, but saying that there are champions at some point in their lineage doesn’t really say much, and because of that I feel like it’s a bit of a misleading statement. I also think it’s strange that they don’t have any information about the parents— names, ages, pictures. You can’t even tell how many dogs they have.
> They say they do health testing which is good, and reference OFA, which is also good, but you need to find out whether the parents’ results are registered with OFA. They should be assigned CHIC numbers if they have passed all the required tests, and those results should be publicly available on the OFA website.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback! I did ask her about the parents and she explained who was who in her website. She also disclosed all their OFA test info. But no CHIC numbers. 

When I first started communicating with breeders, many did not reply or stopped replying. But now a few have reached back out… which was a happy surprise. 

I have been in contact with Ohana and Amor. I’m also considering Hillside Havanese in OR. May I ask who you got your pup from in OR?


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

EllenO said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I did ask her about the parents and she explained who was who in her website. She also disclosed all their OFA test info. But no CHIC numbers.
> 
> When I first started communicating with breeders, many did not reply or stopped replying. But now a few have reached back out… which was a happy surprise.
> 
> I have been in contact with Ohana and Amor. I’m also considering Hillside Havanese in OR. May I ask who you got your pup from in OR?


Our little girl is from Contigo (Lynn Owens). Her foundation bitch is from Amor, and they recently relocated from the Bay Area to Sunriver. She is great on health testing (and requires puppy buyers to test eyes yearly and report back any issues), active in confirmation shows, and very proactive in the way she raises the puppies (puppy culture etc), and while she’s a newer breeder (I think maybe 5 yrs?) she definitely seems to take breeding and raising puppies very seriously overall. I think it was a strong start for our little girl. She definitely had an adjustment period getting used to city life and being away from her litter mates, but her progress has been fast, and I credit the work Lynn did with the puppies to set a good foundation!


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

LWalks said:


> Our little girl is from Contigo (Lynn Owens). Her foundation bitch is from Amor, and they recently relocated from the Bay Area to Sunriver. She is great on health testing (and requires puppy buyers to test eyes yearly and report back any issues), active in confirmation shows, and very proactive in the way she raises the puppies (puppy culture etc), and while she’s a newer breeder (I think maybe 5 yrs?) she definitely seems to take breeding and raising puppies very seriously overall. I think it was a strong start for our little girl. She definitely had an adjustment period getting used to city life and being away from her litter mates, but her progress has been fast, and I credit the work Lynn did with the puppies to set a good foundation!


 Thanks so much for sharing that! She sounds great! I’ll look into her too. I have a few good prospects so I’m finally starting to feel a bit more confident that this will happen for us! Thanks everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EllenO said:


> Thanks so much for sharing that! She sounds great! I’ll look into her too. I have a few good prospects so I’m finally starting to feel a bit more confident that this will happen for us! Thanks everyone!


It WILL happen! It takes persistence, but if you stick with it, you will find your dream Havanese! 💕


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

krandall said:


> It WILL happen! It takes persistence, but if you stick with it, you will find your dream Havanese! 💕


Thank you! It’s been a while since we started the search and I was a bit discouraged for a while. But you’re right! I think it is coming to fruition now!


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

Haviboymom said:


> I reached out to Lisa from Ohana Havanese. She gave me names of a few reputable breeders. Lisa has a long wait list. Mary from Amor Havanese has a couple litters due soon. I’ve reached out to her, and she added me to her list. Hopefully we’ll get our second Havanese from her.


hi there. Did you finally get a puppy from Mary? My path was similar to yours and I will be getting my puppy this coming Monday from Mary of Amor Havenese. I’ve learned that timing is everything and if it’s meant to be, it will be.


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

Deborah Casher said:


> hi there. Did you finally get a puppy from Mary? My path was similar to yours and I will be getting my puppy this coming Monday from Mary of Amor Havenese. I’ve learned that timing is everything and if it’s meant to be, it will be.


Hi! That’s so exciting! I was hoping to get one of Mary’s but our communications were a bit spotty. We ended up getting our little guy from an out of state breeder. She shows, is a breeder of merit and her dogs were CHIC qualified. We got our guy back in mid December and he’s been an amazing addition to our home! Congrats and your new pup!!


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

Mary took a few days to reach and Ilal
last gave up. Today is day one with Bella Luna. I’ll send a video once figure out how to do it


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

Introducing Bella Luna of Amor Havanese


----------



## Deborah Casher (Jan 10, 2022)

3D34610F-E063-4ECE-886B-4AFBF5CC678E.jpeg




__
Deborah Casher


__
12 mo ago








Introducing Bella Luna of Amor Havanese


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Bella Luna is adorable! ❤


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

She’s so precious! Congrats!


----------

